# Significant WWII events, US-PH



## HALO99 (Feb 5, 2014)

Here are some open source photos of inspiring WWII events in the PH.  To these gallant men of pure unadulterated courage, awesomeness, and badassesness, you will not be forgotten...
*Battle of Corregidor*
       Corregidor is a tadpole-shaped island southwest of luzon, originally utilized by US forces as a location of their convalescent hospital in the 1900s, then later fortified to become a coastal defense location for the USAFFE (US-PH forces during the american colonial period).  Deployed on this island in 1924 were the 59th & 60th US army coastal artillery and the 91st& 92nd coastal PH artillery units. This island served as the last stand of retreating US & PH forces against the Japanese invasion in 1942.  Overrun by overwhelming jap forces, this island was later recaptured in 1945 by US-PH forces.


----------



## HALO99 (Feb 6, 2014)

* Stuff that takes a lot of courage:*
- Parachuting
- Parachuting into tight drop zones
- Mass parachute drops into a small island
- Parachuting in the middle of a gunfight below
- No element of surprise and the baddies are waiting for you to be in range of his weapons and bayonets
- Being shot at while descending

*Combine all of this stuff and here how it looks like:*
US Army paratroopers jumping into corregidor island in WWII


----------



## HALO99 (Feb 6, 2014)

*Corregidor Battle
 
 
*
Japs assaulting US-PH positions with flame throwers.
 

Jap bombers over the island
* 
*
Jap PSYOPS leaflets
    


Overrun
* 
 
*


----------



## HALO99 (Feb 6, 2014)

*The Jap capture of Corregidor Island was then followed by the "Bataan Death March"*

60,000 to 80,000 US-PH forces captured in corregidor island and in other peripheral areas were forcibly transferred on foot to a main concentration camp in capas, tarlac in central luzon philippines, while being beaten and starved. During the 120km march, some 2,500 to 10,000 filipino soldiers and 650+ american soldiers died along the way due to physical breakdown and summary execution (officers & ncos).








View attachment 10257


----------



## HALO99 (Feb 6, 2014)

NSFV.


----------



## pardus (Feb 6, 2014)

Dirty Jap cunts!

I will never forgive them for what they did to all of us back then, and what they continue to lie about and obfuscate to deny the inhuman acts they performed.


----------



## HALO99 (Feb 6, 2014)

*The WWII POW camp in Cabanatuan, Central Luzon, Philippines
*
A great number of bataan death march survivors were transferred in this concentration camp.


----------



## HALO99 (Feb 6, 2014)

Payback time...

*The Great Raid.
*
On 30 January 1945, about 383 US-PH troops (US 6th Ranger Bn, US-PH Alamo Scouts, Filipino Guerrillas) conducted a daring raid on the Cabanatuan POW camp defended by 220 Jap guards and 1000 Japs in nearby outposts.  552 allied POWs were successfully rescued, 2 were mortally wounded. US-PH casualties - 2 KIA & 25 WIA.  Jap casualties - est 530 to 1,000 KIA and 4 tanks destroyed.




LTC HENRY MUCCI, Ranger Bn overall commander, bad-ass level 15.


CPT ROBERT PRINCE, Ranger Bn Opns Offcr, Architect of the raid, bad-ass level 15.


CPT JUAN PAJOTA, Filipino guerrilla unit commander, bad-ass level 15.


CPT EDUARDO JOSON, Filipino guerrilla unit commander, later became governor in the province, bad-ass also.


The Raiders



Ltc Mucci & Cpt Prince finalizing the conops.


----------



## HALO99 (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## HALO99 (Feb 6, 2014)

These guys never worried about not having the latest COTS gear, gore-tex this and that, advanced hydration systems, and other comfort items.  Maybe some have complained, but they fought with what they had, stayed motivated, drove on, and accomplished the mission.


----------



## HALO99 (Feb 6, 2014)

Mission accomplished.


----------



## HALO99 (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## HALO99 (Feb 6, 2014)

*At present:
Corregidor Island
*


----------



## HALO99 (Feb 6, 2014)

*At present:*
Bataan Death March route.


----------



## HALO99 (Feb 6, 2014)

*At present:
Cabanatuan POW camp

    
*


----------



## HALO99 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## HALO99 (Feb 8, 2014)

A nice book on the accounts of this successful rescue-raid.  I gave my copy of this book to a US counterpart way back in 2003.
 

And a well-made movie on this op.  One of the inspiring movies i've seen since Blackhawk Down.


----------



## HALO99 (Feb 8, 2014)

*The Manila American Cemetery.*
Approximately 16,000+ US and 500+ Filipino WWII servicemen who died WWII (pacific campaign) are buried here.


----------



## Bloodline (Feb 8, 2014)

Great photos, HALO99. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HALO99 (Feb 8, 2014)

Bloodline said:


> Great photos, HALO99. Thanks for sharing.


Welcome BL.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 8, 2014)

Thank you.  Very informative and great pics.


----------



## HALO99 (Feb 8, 2014)

RackMaster said:


> Thank you.  Very informative and great pics.


Welcome.


----------

